# Previous pelvic fracture and pregnancy



## Jeewizz

Hi all,

I'd imagine that there aren't many, if any, who might have any experience of this, but thought I'd ask just in case!

A few years back I suffered an 'open book' fracture of my pelvis, and as a result have a metal plate screwed across the symphysis pubis (the front part). I'm resigned to the fact that I'll be having a c-section, as my pelvis won't open, and that's fine, but I'm more concerned with how it will impact me when I'm later in my pregnancy and having to carry the extra weight without any give in my pelvis.

Naturally, I've been referred to an obstetrician for specialist advice and care, but I'm not seeing her until March, and I'd be really interested to hear from anyone who might have any experience of anything like this!

Thanks


----------



## Meghan

hey, mine isn't exactly the same but I have right hip/pelvis problems from a car accident a few years ago. I was worried about the same things, the extra weight and whatnot on my hip. I have a few metal plates and a lot of screws because it was pretty much shattered hip bone/joint/right side pelvis. I was referred to a specialist who ended up being pretty unhelpful so I'm hoping that things work out with my regular dr. I see him again on Wednesday and am hoping to get some answers about what they will be doing. So far I haven't had any problems, I've actually felt better because I think (just my opinion lol) that the loosening of my joints has made things feel better, like it doesn't get as tight or achy as it usually does. I continue to walk everyday a lot to keep things lose and exercise to keep pelvic muscles and stomach muscles strong. 
Never thought I'd find someone on here who had similar problem, let me know if you find anything out even though our situations are a bit different.


----------



## Jeewizz

Thanks Meghan - I'll certainly let you know if I get any useful advice or info! I actually posted this in the first tri section too, and had a few replies, I was amazed that there were others in similar situations too! Hope things go well for you, with any luck we'll both be relatively pain free :) (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## Mummytofour

Hi
I had an openbook fracture alongwith multiple organ failure including uterine rupture in 1998.
I had my metal pubic plate removed in the second trimester of my first pregnancy and was reffered to an obstetric physio for the fitting of a pelvic girdle.
My consultant let me try a trial of labour as there was no invasive fractures, but I did have to have an epidural from the start just in case they needed to section me.
I delivered her vaginally and also delivered the following three kids vaginally.
I do have severe pain on a daily basis, but I find that my body tends to cope with pregnancy better than I could have hoped!

The only problem I had was that when the baby engages, I become incontinent due to the lack of supportive framework down there!!!!


----------



## brrrandy

I know I'm a few months behind getting in on this conversation, but thought I'd share my experience. I was in a car accident in 1999 and broke my pelvis in 7 places and shattered my right hip socket. My fractures were repaired using external fixation. With my first pregnancy (over 2 years ago), I had a LOT of pain. Towards the end of my pregnancy (the last month or so), there were many days that I could hardly walk. The only recommendation that my doctor could come up with to help with the pain was pain meds, which I refused. However, I started a beginner level water aerobics class, which provided some relief - just being in the water took all the pressure off of my hips. But of course, as soon as I got out of the pool, the pain was back. I met with an orthopedic doctor at some point in my 3rd trimester, but the doctor was a total jerk and just said, "every pregnant woman has pelvis pain, whether they've injured their pelvis or not." She told me there was nothing she could do for me and sent me on my way. 

The good news, though, is that as awful as the pain was, it really didn't effect my pregnancy at all. I delivered vaginally with no complications at all. Labor was very painful, though, because every time I laid on my back, my baby's heart rate would slow, so the nurses were requiring me to lay on my side, which was very painful for me with my pelvic injuries. The pelvic pain was so severe during labor that I did require some pain meds and ultimately had to get an epidural. (I had hoped for a natural med-free delivery, so this was a little disappointing for me). My baby was 2 weeks overdue and weighed in at a hefty 8 lbs 14 oz. She was perfectly healthy.

Almost immediately after delivery (within only a couple hours!), I realized that my pelvic pain was nearly entirely gone! I am not exaggerating here, the relief was seriously that quick. When I was released from the hospital a couple days later, I felt better than I had in months! I could walk normally, I could lay down and roll over in bed without pain, bending and standing up were pain free.

I'm 6 1/2 months pregnant with my 2nd child right now and the pain that I'm experiencing this time around is much more severe than with my 1st. Sleeping is so painful for me. I wake in extreme pain every couple hours and just the act of rolling over causes sharp pain throughout my hips and back. I have found that sleeping in a recliner is the most comfortable for me. The pain has been so severe this time, that I've already come to the conclusion that this will be my last pregnancy because it's just so hard to spend so many months in extreme pain. 2 babies is good enough for me! If I get the itch for a 3rd, I'll adopt! 

I try my best to just stay positive and be very thankful for the fact that I can even carry a child. I am also grateful that I was able to deliver vaginally with my first and hopefully will again with my second. With my second delivery, I think I'll be more accepting of the epidural and just realize that I'm not any type of failure for not being able to endure the pain.

Good luck to you with your pregnancy! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: just wanted to offer hugs ladies, i have a pelvic injury (wasn't broken) from my daughters delivery and i am finding this pregnancy much harder and painful!
Can't imagine how it must feel with a previously broken pelvis, your all hero's in my opinion :flower:


----------



## mum to four

Hi I have the same fracture but they said my pelvis had healed by the time they found it. So I have the gap but did not have the metal plate. Can I ask you how you found carrying your children later in pregnancy, did you find it more painful with the pelvis than when you werent pregnant. I am a bit worried about going through another pregnancy but I do know that I can give birth vaginally. I am asking you as you had the metal plate removed so its more like my situation. I hope you dont mind me asking thanks x


----------



## RedK

Hello I am not pregnant but I have had this thought in the back of my head since I started having sex. I broke my hip when i was 10 in a freak accident (jump roping lol I know it's weird). I have a metal plate in my hip with 4 screws holding it in place wit my leg. Can I carry a child.? Can I give birth vaginally.?? Will it be painful throughout the pregnancy.???
I'm scared I won't be able to have kids at all. I'm not sure how the hips work during vaginal birth and I want kids someday. I will go through the pain to have children...well atleast for 1 child depending on how painful it wil be. Has anyone had this problem.??? Giving birth with a metal plate in your leg and hip. If so please tell me your journey throughout your pregnancy. Pains,aches, were you able to carry the baby, did you give birth vaginally or a c section, please enlighten me on this subject PLEASE.!!!


----------



## lil miss elz

I'm not a mum just yet I'm to young need to live my life a bit first but wanted to get some infomation for later on in life as I broke my pelvis in march of thid year in a motor bike accident I also broke the bottom of my back and have metal plates and pins holding it all back into place but reading other peoples experiances has put my mind at ease noing that if I do want kids in the future I can still have them so thank you for putting my mind at ease xx:flower:


----------



## foxydragon

i have a similar case but i had my accident in april 2012 7fractures in pelvis ribs on left side wired together and rod in right leg... im 13 weeks pregnant with my first child and when the child is born it wont even be a year since my accident. what should i expect?


----------



## Brooke4

Hi I am in the same situation I broke my pelvis early this year and now have two plates,but have just found out I am pregnant too.would be greatfull for any advice.thank you.


----------



## youandme07

I have the same condition as you. My pelvis broke in half at the symphasis during the birth of my daughter 10 years ago. I was never sure if I would be able to have another baby. It is good to hear that it is possible. There is one concern left that I have. One of the screws holding the plate in place has wiggled its way out a little. This happened jsut after the surgery 10 years ago. It makes me nervous to get pregnant because I'm affraid that as my uterus grows the screw will interfere and possibly rupture my uterus. Anyone have experience with this issue?


----------



## jmbailey05

I know that this was three years ago but...
In 2010 I shattered my pelvis in 8 places, and also broke my right hip bone. I am now 21 weeks pregnant with a baby girl. Ive asked my doctor if I would give birth naturally or if I would have to undergo a C-section. Her reply is to simply wait it out and see. 
Well my nerves are getting the best of me, and its simply to hard to wait and see, I would like a good estimate. I was wondering if anyone has had the same issue or one alike and what was the out come? 
I wouldn't mind any kind of birth, as long as my baby gets here safe!


----------



## xdaniellex

I had a baby in 2009, a baby in 2011 and a third in 2012.

After my baby in 2012 my pelvis fell apart, I couldnt walk, couldn't put any weight down on my legs. I literally fell apart. I had physio twice a week and began to walk after 9months, Its now 18months since my son was born and after injections each month into my symphis pubis the specialist has decided the next step is to get a metal plate and have it fixed.

My worry is that if i ever decided we wanted more children, how would that work? Can you not deliver naturally with one? xx


----------

